# Geophagus brasiliensis not eating



## WrasseMan (Jun 30, 2011)

So I purchased a baby G. brasiliensis about 2 weeks ago from my LFS. He/she was doing fantastically until about two days ago when he/she stopped eating and started spending more time hiding. A 1/2 water change didn't help. He/she doesn't appear sick upon inspection, except at first he/she seemed like he/she was constantly chewing something. Advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

If it was with others and bigger that chewing would sound like it was holding eggs...of course not possible.

What are parameters? We need more information.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

geophagus should be kept in a group. Just 1 might not be a good choice of tankmate.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Well this is the Pearl Cichlid, technically not even a Geophagus and soon to be removed from the genus from what I've read...much more agressive than the standard Geo.


----------



## WrasseMan (Jun 30, 2011)

Well unfortunately the fish died overnight . Thank you everyone for your help.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

That sucks  My condolences


----------

